# Android tablet with eInk screen



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I ran across this while researching some Android ereader apps:

https://onyx-boox.com/shop/onyx-boox-lynx-6-8-eink-e-book-reader-google-play-android4-bloetooth/

It appears to be a pretty nice product at a reasonable price. Some people over on the Mobileread forums have them.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Huh.  That looks like a decent option for folks who want to be able to use multiple formats but don't want a 'shiny screen' device.  Cool.

Certainly not going to work for what a lot of folks use a 'tablet' for, though, namely games and movies.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, games and movies are not going to be satisfactory on that thing.

It's not specified on their product page, but it does have WiFi. No GPS, though (an external one can be used). It's a good candidate for being able to use my favorite Android ereader app (Moon+) on an eInk device.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting!  Are you going to get one, Mike?

Betsy


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks promising but the reviews on Amazon show some real limitations, os is not current, letters are not dark and some hiccups that would make me question the value considering the price.  I like the higher resolution and the sd card slot but not sure it is worth the price at this point.  It will be interesting to see what the next gen kindles will bring to the table.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I expect, like anything sold at Amazon, it has a 30 day money back feature.  So I'd say, if you're at all interested, try it.  If it doesn't work for you, you can always return it for just the cost of return postage, which is probably not more than $10 or so.

FWIW, I don't think the OS version is a huge issue -- you're not playing the latest games on it.  As to the darkness and contrast of the print, a lot of that is in the eye of the reader, so I'd want to decide that for myself.  I don't have any need for alternate reading apps, though, so I won't be purchasing.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting! Are you going to get one, Mike?
> 
> Betsy


It's of low probability in the near future. I'm inclined to wait for the next version. 

I already have too many devices to read ebooks on.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

kwajkat said:


> It will be interesting to see what the next gen kindles will bring to the table.


I'm pretty sure the next gen Kindles will follow the standard Amazon path: minor hardware improvements and minor software improvements focusing on social aspects. What they won't have is any real improvements in customizing the actual reading experience, which is what I want.

Mike


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I think you are right. Bezos and Jobs are alike in that they don't really care what their customers want, they do what they want. I liked the user removable battery and the sd card slot on the first kindle as did many and those were the first things eliminated on the 2nd version.  Why none of the amazon devices, fire, kindle etc don't have more memory is beyond me. They all push the cloud thing over everything else which is not always the best solution for everyone. At this point I would like to beable to download all of my ebook library to my devices because I am noticing that a lot of my titles are coming up with either the "Out of Print" on the cover or they are simply not in the library anymore or have been replaced by other books but using the same ASIN number. These happened after the last publishing wars when so many books were pulled for awhile and then came back with higher prices and different numbers.  Now I really having to watch because a lot of my books are not showing that I have already purchased them and so I end up with duplicates.  Okay now I getting down slowly off my soap box and return to reading my books!


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

It is an intriguing device. However I had an Onyx Boox reader last year, and did not like it at all. That is one reason why I won't buy it. Another reason - a tablet with 4gb internal memory? That is a No Go for me. They should have made it with a minimum of 8gb internal memory. Even though you wouldn't buy this for games and movies, 4gb internal memory is not satisfactory for an Android tablet.

Of course since I have a large stack of e-ink readers and no money, that is another reason I won't be buying one. I really like Kobo. Those readers do what I want.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

booklover888 said:


> Another reason - a tablet with 4gb internal memory?
> 
> I really like Kobo. Those readers do what I want.


There is that. I normally won't even look at a tablet with less than 32gb of memory, and 2gb program space.

I like Kobo readers, also. I probably use a Kobo Glo more than any other reader these days, but even with it there are some improvements I'd like to see. I'm investigating running Cool Reader on my Kobo.

Mike


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I never watch movies and almost never play games on my Nexus 10 tablet, and sometimes the size and/or screen are not really optimal for what I want. A smaller eInk device would be pretty interesting to me as long as it could run some Android apps that are must-haves for me, e.g., ConnectBot, DroidEdit Pro, Dropbox, and the Hacker's Keyboard. If I could read, listen to music, write some code, work on a book, and SSH to a server to do some maintenance, all on a non-glare, small, light interface... yeah, that could be pretty useful. OTOH the price is higher than I'd expect, especially considering the limited memory, and I wonder about other devices that might be available that might be less expensive and also "rootable." Not that I have either the time or money to pursue other options at this point -- but it's interesting to see what's out there.


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11 (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking forward to having this one real soon.


----------

